# Lumosity



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Brain Games & Brain Training - Lumosity

For those lazy types *cough*INTP*cough*
i saved you a little bit of work :tongue:

Brain Training Research
Warning: It is long

* *






> Brain Training Research
> 
> Doctors and scientists have studied the brain for hundreds of years, marveling at its ability to acquire new knowledge late into life. Until recently, the scientific community believed that learning happened by changing the strength of neural connections. This idea stemmed from the belief that the structure and organization of the brain did not change much after childhood.
> 
> ...






These are key concepts
Warning: It is long

* *







> Key Concepts
> 
> Designed by neuroscientists and based on extensive research, Lumosity's training program promotes cognitive health by selectively challenging cognitive faculties. Included below are some key concepts for understanding this process and brain training in general.
> 
> ...








im willing to try some theoretical brain training based on neuroplasticity...
my ISTJ father thinks this is a waste of time/money 
what are your thoughts?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd say there's something to it, and it may be worthwhile.

I've found that training games such as Brain Age helped me a lot. Brain exercise works. There might be diminishing returns at times, but it does work.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I started playing Lumosity games two or more times a day. There's different game-sections that relate to memory, problem solving, flexibility, attention, and speed. You can also track your progress overtime and play harder versions of the games as you go on. I've noticed a lot of improvement since playing, especially with my short-term memory and problem solving. The site basically has categorized brain-games for neural plasticity, designed by neuroscientists. Here's some more information.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh it costs money, FML


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

I joined and love it. 3 days of free trial BTW.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

JohnGalt said:


> I joined and love it. 3 days of free trial BTW.


already used the 3 days
enjoyed it quite a bit
how much do you think it has sharpened your mind?


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

I feel more alert already. I noticed I was able to get more productive work done immediately after playing some of the games. I decided the cost of membership was less than I spend on a night's bar tab and went for it. We'll see how much of a difference it makes 1-2 months down the line.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

So far every xSxx ive mentioned lumosity to they reply with something to the effect of "sounds dumb"
....


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I signed up for it without realizing it costs something. Welp, better luck next time.


----------

